# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  بالاخره کارنامه یافتم (انهایی که نگران تاثیر منفی معدل هستید .......)فقط ببینید

## legion

با سلام یه تمامی دوستان 
من خوم یک فارغ التحصیلم و معدل هم پایین هست اما نا امید شده بودم به طوریکه حتی رفته بورم دفترچه های سربازی هم گرفته بودم 
اما داشتم تو سایت کانون می چرخیدم که یک چیز جالب دیدم
دیگه خودتون ببیند








لطفا اگر بهتون حال دادمو و انگیزه گرفتید تشکر یادتون نره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

البته ترتیب عکس ها بهم ریخته توجه کنید دیگه خودتون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

از اینها زیاد بودند

----------


## aliireza

*اون 2 تا معدل 10 فک کنم اشتباه تایپی باشه
فک کنم معدل زیر 12 اصلا مدرسه تیزهوشان ثبت نام نمیکنه*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*اون 2 تا معدل 10 فک کنم اشتباه تایپی باشه
فک کنم معدل زیر 12 اصلا مدرسه تیزهوشان ثبت نام نمیکنه*

----------


## legion

والا دیگه من نمیدونم اتباهه یا ... راسته سایت کانون زده بود

----------


## ali880

من که باور نمیکنم معدل 10 توی تیزهوشان اون رتبه عمرا :Yahoo (39):

----------


## aliireza

> والا دیگه من نمیدونم اتباهه یا ... راسته سایت کانون زده بود


میشه لینک بدی؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> والا دیگه من نمیدونم اتباهه یا ... راسته سایت کانون زده بود


میشه لینک بدی؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> با سلام یه تمامی دوستان 
> من خوم یک فارغ التحصیلم و معدل هم پایین هست اما نا امید شده بودم به طوریکه حتی رفته بورم دفترچه های سربازی هم گرفته بودم 
> اما داشتم تو سایت کانون می چرخیدم که یک چیز جالب دیدم
> دیگه خودتون ببیند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*کارنامه های گزینه 2 رو که بررسی کنی ( چون از صفحه سنجش خود داوطلبا برداشته ) به نتایج دیگه ای میرسی*

----------


## legion

> *کارنامه های گزینه 2 رو که بررسی کنی ( چون از صفحه سنجش خود داوطلبا برداشته ) به نتایج دیگه ای میرسی*


حاجی کارنامه های گزیننه دو فقط اسامی کسانیکه تو ازموناش شرکت می کردند را زده و مثلا از رتبه 1_500 فقط 30 تا کارنامه داره , این رتبه ها اصلا کارنامشون تو سایت گزینه دو نیست

----------


## ali_s9412

> حاجی کارنامه های گزیننه دو فقط اسامی کسانیکه تو ازموناش شرکت می کردند را زده و مثلا از رتبه 1_500 فقط 30 تا کارنامه داره , این رتبه ها اصلا کارنامشون تو سایت گزینه دو نیست


*فعلا اون کارنامه ها قابل استناد ترِ تا کانون*

----------


## Prison Break

کسی که معدل 10 شده میره فرزانگان؟!! اشتباه تایپی هست و وارد کردن اشتباه اطلاعات

با معدل 10 نمیشه امید به پزشکی داشت ولی با 15-16 و .. میتونید امید داشته باشید...

----------


## gigabyte2052

> کسی که معدل 10 شده میره فرزانگان؟!! اشتباه تایپی هست و وارد کردن اشتباه اطلاعات
> 
> با معدل 10 نمیشه امید به پزشکی داشت ولی با 15-16 و .. میتونید امید داشته باشید...


با 13 بنظرتون چطور؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

نه باو! به قول (امید چهره گشا رتبه 5 کنکور) مدیرای کانون گاگولن!!!!  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## doctor Hastii

اینا که رتبشون اینقدر خوب شده قطعا معدلشون هم باید زیاد میشد... تو شهر ما اوناییکه معدلشون 18 هست ترازشون به زور 5000 میشه چه برسه به معدل 16 :Yahoo (14):

----------


## elham21570

دوستان نگران معدل نباشین، من خودم کارنامه دیدم که ی پسر با معدل 14/06 متولد 64 دیپلم ریاضی  منطقه 2  و رتبه 1000تا 2000 الان داره پزشکی گرگان میخونه.بهتره به درساتون برسین تا بیاین اینجا ناامید بشین. والا

----------


## aliireza

> دوستان نگران معدل نباشین، من خودم کارنامه دیدم که ی پسر با معدل 14/06 متولد 64 دیپلم ریاضی  منطقه 2  و رتبه 1000تا 2000 الان داره پزشکی گرگان میخونه.بهتره به درساتون برسین تا بیاین اینجا ناامید بشین. والا


*این داداشمون کنکور امسال پزشکی قبول شده؟*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان نگران معدل نباشین، من خودم کارنامه دیدم که ی پسر با معدل 14/06 متولد 64 دیپلم ریاضی  منطقه 2  و رتبه 1000تا 2000 الان داره پزشکی گرگان میخونه.بهتره به درساتون برسین تا بیاین اینجا ناامید بشین. والا


*این داداشمون کنکور امسال پزشکی قبول شده؟*

----------


## MAHSA

> دوستان نگران معدل نباشین، من خودم کارنامه دیدم که ی پسر با معدل 14/06 متولد 64 دیپلم ریاضی  منطقه 2  و رتبه 1000تا 2000 الان داره پزشکی گرگان میخونه.بهتره به درساتون برسین تا بیاین اینجا ناامید بشین. والا


متولد 64 که کار به معدلش ندارن 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه

----------


## MAHSA

> با 13 بنظرتون چطور؟


میشه چرا نشه؟؟
وقتی درصدات در حد رتبه 100-200 باشه نمیتونن رتبتو دستکاری کنن
نهایتش میشی 400

----------


## roya-s

شهید اژه ای اصفهان مدرسه استعداد های درخشان و خیلی مدرسه خوبیه!هر سال هم چقدر قبولی کنکور و المپیاد داره! اون معدل 16 هم به نظرم اشتباهه!

----------


## Amir.Vey

واس چی نگرانید ؟ 

ی کاری کنید ساله دیگه همه کارنامه شما رو به بچه های انجمن نشون بدن  .... 

بگن این پسره با معدل 10-11 رتبه 3 رقمی آورد ..... 

فقط باید بخوایین ...

----------


## Takfir

> واس چی نگرانید ؟ 
> 
> ی کاری کنید ساله دیگه همه کارنامه شما رو به بچه های انجمن نشون بدن  .... 
> 
> بگن این پسره با معدل 10-11 رتبه 3 رقمی آورد ..... 
> 
> فقط باید بخوایین ...


کسی که خوابه میشه بیدارش کرد! ولی کسی که خودشو به خواب زده نمیشه!

----------


## Shayanak

من امسال با معدل 18.18 رتبم شد  974. قشنگ برام 200-300 تا اورد رو رتبم با درصدام. تازه من تجربی بودم و دیپلم ریاضی داشتم یعنی به جای 25% برام 18% تاثیر داشت.
حالا شما با معدل 15-16 حساب کنین چقدر باید درصد بالا بزنین. به نظر من به جای نگرانی بشنین برای رتبه 2 رقمی بخونین.

----------


## aliireza

> من امسال با معدل 18.18 رتبم شد  974. قشنگ برام 200-300 تا اورد رو رتبم با درصدام. تازه من تجربی بودم و دیپلم ریاضی داشتم یعنی به جای 25% برام 18% تاثیر داشت.
> حالا شما با معدل 15-16 حساب کنین چقدر باید درصد بالا بزنین. به نظر من به جای نگرانی بشنین برای رتبه 2 رقمی بخونین.


میشه درصداتو بپرسم؟

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

دوستان ممکنه معدلا راست باشه. من از چند نفر شنیدم ( شنیدم پس ممکنه درست نباشه ) تیزهوشانی ها بیشتر واسه المپیاد میخونن و کلاس میپیچونن و معدل برخیشون پایینه.

----------


## Shayanak

> میشه درصداتو بپرسم؟


ادبیات 68 دینی 58 عربی 72 زبان 85
ریاضی 45 فیزیک 68 شیمی 78 زیست 56

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> میشه درصداتو بپرسم؟


ادبیات 68 دینی 58 عربی 72 زبان 85
ریاضی 45 فیزیک 68 شیمی 78 زیست 56

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ادبیات 68 دینی 58 عربی 72 زبان 85
> ریاضی 45 فیزیک 68 شیمی 78 زیست 56
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> ادبیات 68 دینی 58 عربی 72 زبان 85
> ریاضی 45 فیزیک 68 شیمی 78 زیست 56


حالا چی که درصداتو گفتی و پزشکی قبول شدی منابعت و روش مطالعت توی هر درسم بگو ضرر که نداره..دی//؟؟

----------


## SNIPER

کسایی که معدلشون رو وارد سیستم کانون نمیکنن واسشون 10 نوشته میشه

----------


## Prison Break

> با 13 بنظرتون چطور؟


چرا نشه؟؟ مگر اینکه متحول شید... باید درصد هاتون در حد رتبه 400 باشه تا رتبه مثلاً 1200 بیارید! سخته ولی شدنیه... با 1200 هم خب می تونید پزشکی شهرستان هارو قبول بشید اگه منطقه 2 باشید 99% و اگر منطقه 1 یا 3 باشید 70%

----------


## amir_aloneboy777

الکیه بابا تو سایت یکی از رفیقامو زده 15 در حالی که طرف معدلش بیسته

----------


## amiredge

> ادبیات 68 دینی 58 عربی 72 زبان 85
> ریاضی 45 فیزیک 68 شیمی 78 زیست 56
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> ادبیات 68 دینی 58 عربی 72 زبان 85
> ریاضی 45 فیزیک 68 شیمی 78 زیست 56


تخمین رتبه گزینه دو میگه با این درصدا 1400 تا 1600 میشی.یعنی واسه شما تاثیر مثبت هم داشته :\

----------


## comet97

چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییی؟مدرسه تیزهوشان و معدل 10؟؟؟من یکی باور نمیکنم اشتبا شده

----------


## amirh7

همون طور که یکی از بچه ها گفت کسایی که معدلشون معلوم نیست را 10 حساب می کنند لطفا پست اول را ویرایش کنید

----------


## farshidr90

امیدوارم که این قضیه معدل حقیقت داشته باشه تا کمی هم ما امید داشته باشیم.

----------


## elham21570

> *این داداشمون کنکور امسال پزشکی قبول شده؟*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *این داداشمون کنکور امسال پزشکی قبول شده؟*


بله امسال

----------


## amirsalarsh

معدل ها كاملا دروغينه
دليلشم اينه كه كسايي كه موقع ثبت نام كارنامشونو به قلمچي نميدن،خود قلمچي واسشون يه معدلي ميزنه(در برخي موارد البته)

دوست خودم معدلش ١٩.٨٠ بود واسش تو كانون ٢٠ زده بود همينطور يكي ديگه از دوستامم ١٩.٦٠ بود كه توي كانون ٢٠ زده بود.خودم ١٨.٩٠ بودم واسم زده ١٧.٨٠!!اصلا اينطوريام نيست.معدل خليم تاثير داره،حقيقتيه كه بايد قبول كنيد و در واقع يه انگيزه اي باشه كه بيشتر تلاش كنيد نه مانع و بهانه اي واسه درس

----------


## gole yas

عزیز گزینه دو زده این درصدا را  رتبت بین 1400 تا 1600 میشه منطقه دو برو خدا را شکر کن 974 شدی :Yahoo (8): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

وتازه اینکه شما معدلت 18 و خوردهای بوده زیاده زیاد  ضرر نکردی نداز پای معدل

----------


## adel

سلام. میشه این دو کارنامه رو مقایسه کنید ؟ آخه اختلاف رتبه و درصد تا چه حد !
به نظرتون این تاثیر معدل نبوده ؟

----------


## mohamadj07

> سلام. میشه این دو کارنامه رو مقایسه کنید ؟ آخه اختلاف رتبه و درصد تا چه حد !
> به نظرتون این تاثیر معدل نبوده ؟


یه نگاه به اختلاف عربی-زبان-فیزیک- ریاضیات بنداز...
درصدا اختلاف دارن...

----------


## eli94

100% تاثیر معدل بوده..وگرنه 3000تا جابه جایی نداشت

----------


## mohamadj07

> 100% تاثیر معدل بوده..وگرنه 3000تا جابه جایی نداشت


42 درصد عربی
13 درصد دینی
12 درصد زبان و...
تاثیر معدل هم بوده ولی درصدا خب اختلاف دارن یه دفعه تراز زیاد میشه و میکشه بالا...

----------


## adel

> 42 درصد عربی
> 13 درصد دینی
> 12 درصد زبان و...
> تاثیر معدل هم بوده ولی درصدا خب اختلاف دارن یه دفعه تراز زیاد میشه و میکشه بالا...


ولی درصدا یجوریه که به اختلاف 3000 رتبه نمی خوره !

----------


## eli94

> 42 درصد عربی
> 13 درصد دینی
> 12 درصد زبان و...
> تاثیر معدل هم بوده ولی درصدا خب اختلاف دارن یه دفعه تراز زیاد میشه و میکشه بالا...


اینم در نظر بگیر اون یکی فیزیکش بیشتر بود..من که میگم معدلاشون خیلی باهم فرق میکرد

----------


## mohamadj07

اوکی...تاثیر معدل بوده....
بیخیال...

----------


## soghrat

> 42 درصد عربی
> 13 درصد دینی
> 12 درصد زبان و...
> تاثیر معدل هم بوده ولی درصدا خب اختلاف دارن یه دفعه تراز زیاد میشه و میکشه بالا...


قهرم باااااااااااات

----------


## mohamadj07

> قهرم باااااااااااات


باع
واسه چی؟! (اسپم هم ندید...)
 گفتم تاثیر معدل بوده ولی بخاطر درصدهاش ترازش کشیده بالا...

----------

